# Existence Of Sikhism



## riskygujjar (Oct 29, 2013)

hindus claimed gurunanak to be hindu.muslims claimed him to be muslim.

just a question in mind why do sikhs use om?

if sikhism is an enitity in itself.it has nothing to with islam or hinduism.


----------



## aristotle (Oct 29, 2013)

Sikhs don't use Om. Where did you read that?


----------



## Ishna (Oct 29, 2013)

Risky ji

Thank you for starting a new thread.

To my knowledge, Sikhs do not use the word/sound "Om".

There is a similar sounding word in the Sikh symbol Ik Onkar 






You can see from the spelling of the second word above, the 'On' in 'Onkar' is spelled O-A-n. There is no 'm'.

Ik Onkar is a unique Sikh symbol bearing no relation to "Om".


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 29, 2013)

THERE IS NO WAY PEOPLE CANNOT DISTINGUISH THE EK OANGKAAR FORM A word CALLED om....THE SIKH EK OANGKAAR IS A symbol..CANNOT BE TRANSLATED..ITS A picture WORTH A billion words !! GENIUS OF GURU NANAK JI...


----------

